# Young mother



## MyLittleParadise (Mar 11, 2012)

Two of my rabbits had babies about a week ago. One had 5 and the other 7. One is the mother of the other doe. All but one of her babies have died. She pulled the fur out of the box and the was a chilly night. 3 died then. Yesterday I went and checked on them and one of the 2 left was gone. So I started looking around and found that it had gotten out and hopped over to the pigeons water and fallen in. The rabbit with 7 has kept all of hers alive. I'm not sure about her breed, I'm going to try to post a picture and see if any of y'all can tell me. I think she's an English Spot with Hotot maybe. I have absolutely no idea what the buck is.
This is the doe.









Heres the babies




And the buck


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 11, 2012)

The doe looks like a rex I used to have.  It's always sad to loose kits.  I think I just lost a litter of 9 to the cold.  Trying to warm them up right now but it's not looking good.


----------



## MyLittleParadise (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that. yes it is sad, but it's part of life. The rabbits are used for meat but we're trying to gear towards selling them.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 11, 2012)

We raise to sell and eat.  Even the dead ones don't go to waste.  The chickens get them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 11, 2012)

The chickens get my dead ones too.


----------

